# Current Projects -- February 2015



## lexierowsell

Well gosh! I spent all day working on this and couldn't find a new thread for CP!

Mine: 









DH and I made a warping reel, and I've started measuring the warp for a set of 4 organic cottolin dish towels!


----------



## Kasota

Lexi, I have never seen one of those. Looks like fun.  

We need to bring the rather active discussion (hint hint hint Osiris) from the January Current Projects thread over here. Osiris needs to play Robin Hood to Maid Marianne and rescue a fair damsel... 

:icecream:

Bringing over my yummy Cotswold to the proper thread, too.


----------



## Osiris

Lexi ! A warping reel! So cool. I've seen them and been tempted to try to make one. Maybe someday. They're supposed to be a lot faster than a wrpng board. 

.....Then there's a warping 'drum' - it's a horizontal drum you use to wind warps. Has its advantages too, but too big for my tastes. 

Oh Kasota, that looks like like something very _warm_ in the making!!! Beautiful color too. You going to dye it?

Re: the spinning wheel.... Okay okay okay!!!! I CALLED HER! She said it only been packed away for a year!! She'll pull it down and assemble it, oil it up, take pictures and send it to me! Her daughter was asking about it just recently and wants to learn spinning too. So the wheel is safe and sound and will be put to good use by a young lady who wants to learn the craft!!! See now isn't that nice? :teehee: 
I'll post pictures (or maybe she will) as soon as it's resurrected!! 

I know y'all want me to learn spinning, and I'm just tickled about all the comments, but I just don't have the room for it! Seriously! I've got a whole room packed with looming stuff. It's really gotten out of hand. I need less, not more.


----------



## Kasota

> okay okay okay!!!! I called her!


yay!!!


----------



## Miz Mary

Osiris said:


> I know y'all want me to learn spinning, and I'm just tickled about all the comments, but I just don't have the room for it!


Weeeelllllll.... After ya learn on the wheel, you can get a drop spindle !!!! I even carry one in my purse all the time !!!! SOOOOO glad you are rescuing that wheel !!!


----------



## Forerunner

Well, here's how bad the stash situation (and the weather) just be......

I spent yesterday and today rounding up the last of the lighter and dustier shade pinks, and made the best use of them I could think of.

:shrug:

.


----------



## Kasota

I love those mittens.... 

You'd better get busy and replenish your stash!!!!!


----------



## Marchwind

YAY Osiris :nanner: Another saved and resurrected wheel and a new fiber artist in the making. Now THAT'S a win win . Thank you Osiris!!!!!

Is your daughter or your ex a member over here? You said you or "she" will post pictures.


----------



## Osiris

Hehe..... after I told her about the tumult over the wheel she was so impressed she said she was going to register and keep up with the site. Not entirely sure if her registration went thru, but she said using the name OsirisX LOL 

I'm looking forward to the pictures. I remember the wheel at the reenactments too. It's a beauty.


----------



## hercsmama

Here's one of the skeins of that purple merino I've been working on, it's a 3 ply, fingering weight.
Dh was being a goof yesterday, and decided my Gecko needed a wig, then took this. This one is 150yds, there are two more, one is 176 yds. and the other is just also 150 yds. 
I still have three bobbins a bit less than half full each to get plyed.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have been dyeing wool all afternoon! All in my "English Rose" colorway. I've been sold out of that for a while. It's this lovely rose-purple, green, and white.

So four braids of Columbian-Rambouillet, four braids of Merino-silk, some random mohair locks, and two Col-Ram braids, one each purple and green gradient. (My first ever custom order for hand-painted roving!)

To top it all off, my little kitty Leor has been very clingy and insisting on sitting on my shoulder. I don't know if he's just cold or just super glad I'm home with him today! Luckily, he has good balance and can just hang out there no matter what I do.


----------



## kkbinco

I don't know if any of you remember Gertrude. She was the only cotton boll to open in the garden last fall. Over the winter her plant has been hanging in the back room drying and six of her sisters opened up as well. Finally spent some time working on them today.

Seven bolls yielding a little over seven grams of lint, and 160 seeds, that carded into a ~ 20" x 5" x 1" bat.

From this






to this


----------



## lexierowsell

4 meter warp, set of organic cottolin kitchen towels! Changed my mind about doing plain stripes and decided on plaid instead; loving how it's going so far.


----------



## Osiris

FR Wow nice mits! Nothnin like a good snow to bring out the best in us! 
Hercs... great color. what is 'fingering' weight anyway. I've never really understood that! And it seems i've seen it on yarn of different thicknesses. 

KKB....I remember the plant and your disappointment, but I didn't know she had a name. What a wonderful little stash!

Woohoo! Lexi. Love the towels! Great plaid too! How much you figure 4 yards will give you?
I'm still stuck in scarf mode. But I did change the color. Using some cream colored acrylic my ex gave me. Wow how that patterns stand out now. Shoulda done that from the gitgo. Post pics later. 

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## lexierowsell

My warp length is 158", I allowed 10% for shrinkage and take up, and 24" for loom waste. So that'd be 4 x 30" or 5 x 24". I'll prob do 5. 

I'm really excited about this project, can ya tell? ;-)


----------



## kkbinco

Osiris said:


> what is 'fingering' weight anyway. I've never really understood that! And it seems i've seen it on yarn of different thicknesses.


A cheatsheet for ya...


----------



## hercsmama

Kkbinco, thanks for posting the chart, I just love that thing. Have the same one saved to my computer.

I had planned on using this for my State fair shawl, but it just isn't going to be enough. I wanted at least a three ply, as the shawl will have over 1800 beads on it, so I wanted the fiber to be able to support the weight, without distorting, but that ain't gonna happen with this stuff. I need almost 2000 yds, not somewhere around 650.
So I'm going to have to try again. I have a very nice Icelandic lamb fleece I got from Kelsey, might give it a go, and just go for a two ply with it. Maybe the stronger fiber will accommodate what I need it too.
I just hope I have the time to get it spun before I need to start knitting.:hair


----------



## Kasota

Fr.....


----------



## Forerunner

Me, too !!


----------



## Osiris

Thanks KKB! Duly cataloged! Very helpful!

Cyndi, got your message! Thanks! Great news! A fiber fest in Woodstock IL! WooHoo!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

These are finished.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paraphernalia
Now what's next? :knitting: :grin:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

those are gorgeous! What yarn is that!?!!? Gloss!??!? Love the color, too!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Wind in Her Hair said:


> those gorgeous! What yarn is that!?/!!? Gloss!??!? Love the color, too!


 No, it isn't Gloss. Just KP Stroll, my go-to for affordability.
The colorway is called "Tranquil".

These socks have a very 'lucky' feel to them, not sure why. 
Maybe its the color.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

they look super squooshy and comforting.  Tranquil. I like that.


----------



## Marchwind

Exactly what WIHH said. Those are just stunning. I think I have a pair of socks from you in that color . I love that color.


----------



## MDKatie

I would never wear shoes if those were my socks, GAM!! I wouldn't want to hide them. SO pretty!!


Here's my latest piece. I felted it last night. Someone on a FB fiber forum posted this gorgeous sunset pic, and I thought it would make a great needle felted picture. I love the water...not sure what fiber it is (it was gifted) but it's sooo silky and shiny.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Katie, You do such lovely work.
I actually thought of you and your felting when I saw this picture.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

That's just lovely Katie! 
Here on the home front, I finally finished my Ticklepenny Socks! 
:nanner:
I'm never knitting that pattern again. Too many headaches. 
I'll take a picture of them on my feet tomorrow.


----------



## Miz Mary

I finished this fulled project bag .....


----------



## Osiris

Wow Nice work everyone. Wish my feet were in those socks! The needle felting piece is amazing too! Good stash bag MM. Svenska! LOVE the color! Beautiful.

I'm on to #15 now. Finally changed colors. My ex brought over a bag of yarn I pilfered thru. Burn test says it's not 'hair' so it's getting woven. green is #13, the white is #14 2 patterns in the same scarf. Last one is #15. They stand out nice with the lighter yarn. Not quite balanced, but good enough. Selvedges range from crisp to roller coaster depending on the pattern. I'm using F/S too. But Hey, for free, no one will complain. These are all being done on a straight 1234 threading. Just tieup/treadling changes. The variations are pretty cool.


----------



## Marchwind

Katie you did a fantastic job of copying that photo. GAM when I saw that picture on FB I just gasped, it's beautiful. MizMary your bag is very cute. How big is it? Sock project size of sweater project size? Osiris lots of great work going on In your house. SvenskaFlicka what made those socks so difficult? They look great, how do they fit?


----------



## MDKatie

GAM, I LOVE that picture! I may have to try that!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

They fit well Marchwind! It's just that the pattern was full of errors. The lace chart had stitches missing which wasn't fixed until the patten was published for a month. Stitch counts were screwy. Following the pattern the tip of the sprout pattern lines up with the heel on on sock but not on the other. 
That combined with size 0 needles. . . I like how they turned out, but I had to fudge things a lot to make them work.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

MDKatie - pretty sure that shiny fiber is either mohair or Cotswold (the Poor Man's mohair). :grin:
The sunset felted landscape is spectacular -

and GAM - that photo is just breathtaking. I love everything about it. 

Osiris, I imagine your house just thump, click-clacking with all the weaving you do. &#9829;That is amazing. 

MizMary - the bag is adorable! I keep thinking I need to get knitting a project bag and then full it. 

SvenskaFlicka - those LOOK like enormously difficult socks. :yuck: If they caused YOU headaches, I can't imagine how I would have dealt with them!


----------



## MDKatie

Hmm...it could be mohair. The staple length is fairly long. I am thinking it actually might be silk! I just googled some pictures of silk roving and it looks like it. I'll have to take a picture of the braid...it's just gorgeous!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

They should have been easy socks. Once I was on the second one the pattern went fast too. 
The pattern was just poorly written.


----------



## Marchwind

Wow SvenskaFlicka, I hope you didn't pay for the pattern. Did you write to the designer and let them know? I love the way they look, can't wait to see them on your feet. I didn't realize they were lace. I'll put that down to tired eyes this morning.

MDKatie I was thinking silk too or maybe Tensil? Either way it worked out great.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

There is a lace section at the top below the cuff. 
It was a free pattern from Knitty. I love the finished product, but I'm not super happy with the pattern as written. 
I think I am going to rate them a 7 or 8 for difficulty in Ravelry. 
But, they are on my feet and they are warm!


----------



## Osiris

Svens, I need to apologize to you! U posted a pic of those ^ BEAUTIFUL 'headache' socks in the making in the January thread. I didn't know they were socks and called them beautiful 'greensleeves'. :doh:
They looked like the sleeves of a sweater at the time ,to me. 

SORRY Kelsey! WOW Great color combo! And still just as beautiful as socks too! That pattern (and a bottle of Advil) would make a really cool sweater!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I thought you were referring to the song.  No apology needed! 
They were worth the headache. Now I have socks with leaves on them!


----------



## Miz Mary

The bag I made is sock project size ! 

I have various odd ball yarns ... think I will warp up a scarf ....


----------



## Marchwind

Hi washed a bunch (several large hands full) of dark gray alpaca. I'm using my over to dry it. I've been just setting it in there on the racks but the last batch I think I'm going to turn the over on as low as possible to dry it a bit quicker. If you have a gas stove with a pilot light it might be warm enough. I've use my dryer before. I have an insert that is intended for drying sweaters, it works for fibers too.

Anyway, I carded up the first batch last night. I plan on plying this with a single from a beautiful batt a friend gave me. I'll get before and after pictures.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I'm spinning a polwarth/tussah blend from Southern Cross fibre. The color is called Winetasting. It is beautiful and spins "like buttah".


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

That is a Gorgeous colorway, BbC!


----------



## chickenista

BlueberryChick said:


> I'm spinning a polwarth/tussah blend from Southern Cross fibre. The color is called Winetasting. It is beautiful and spins "like buttah".
> 
> View attachment 43723
> 
> View attachment 43724



Oh! I covet.
Oh, I covet so deeply.
I am ashamed at how I feel when I see that gorgeous, gorgeous color.
Just wow!

And... it is sold out!
Not that I could spin it up, but I could take it out and look at it from time to time, you know?


----------



## BlueberryChick

The color is spectacular, isn't it?


----------



## Marchwind

I love spinning Polwarth, I'm sure the silk just adds to it in a really good way. That color is fabulous!

I almost had a disaster this evening. I turned the over on to about 400* to heat up something for dinner. I was smelling something funny. Then I remembered the Alpaca in the oven drying :facepalm: I got it out in time thankfully and it most definitely was dry.


----------



## Forerunner

Was it a whole alpaca ?! 


Next time, maybe just let it run around outside in the sunshine after showering, etc.
Be cheaper, too.......




:whistlin:


----------



## Marchwind

Lol, FR! If I had an over that big........ All is well, it survived


----------



## Tommyice

I'm making a summer sweater from some of my recently "found" yarn I discovered while going through stuff in the apartment. It's a GarnStudio pattern. I'm hoping I have enough yarn--if not, it'll be short sleeved rather than 3/4. LOL I have more of the same yarn in a robin's egg blue


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

BBC, I have always wanted to spin some SouthernCross Fiber and have tried to nab some on destashes on ravelry. Where did you get yours? It looks lovely!
Always makes me think of the Crosby, Stills, and Nash" song

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw&list=RDBw9gLjEGJrw[/ame]

and constellations, like "The Southern Cross" (Crux)that I have never seen because they are so far south.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crux



yea, yarn names send me off asking questions and doing research.


----------



## Forerunner

Rachel and I hit the BIG city last night for Peoria's First Friday arts extravaganza.

Now keep in mind, I'm already developing a following among the fiber enthusiasts over there.....some pretty interesting characters.....

My loudest enthusiast does her own version of crazy-creative fiber enhancement in one of the shop/studios in the Sunbeam arts conglomerate, and here she is, enjoying the feel of an FR masterpiece.

:grin:

Check out her FB page.......Dana Baldwin.

Incidentally, they are apparently throwing together a witch hunt, of sorts, in attempt to get the full story on who taught me knitting !!!




.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

You didn't have to tell them I was a witch ....


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, I didn't.

I didn't tell them you were a scissor-wielding steek sadist, either.

Figured I might need the leverage later.

:grin:


----------



## Marchwind

You can always spread the blame so poor Cyndi doesn't get all the flack


----------



## BlueberryChick

WIHH, I think somebody in my knitting group told me about a chance to pre-order fiber last fall. I managed to nab this while the order window was open. It took several months from the time I ordered. I'm not sure if they'll do it this way again or not. It was a bit of an experiment for them, I think.

I've also bought Southern Cross Fibre in destashes. It's amazing stuff!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Forerunner said:


> I didn't tell them you were a scissor-wielding steek sadist, either.
> 
> :grin:



That would actually impress them. :thumb:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I just finished a sock. 
This is why the Ticklepenny socks frustrated me. Socks should take three days per tops, not three weeks.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Gah. Forgot the photo.


----------



## 7thswan

Forerunner said:


> Oh, I didn't.
> 
> I didn't tell them you were a scissor-wielding steek sadist, either.
> 
> Figured I might need the leverage later.
> 
> :grin:


FR. , did that model have grey hair? I love grey hair like that, it is so Beautiful!


----------



## Forerunner

Yup.

She tells me, with pride, that she's got 7 years on me. :indif:


----------



## Kasota

I'm thinking of embellishing the side of this felted hat with a bit of Cotswold and a buffalo button. I haven't actually attached it yet because I am still pondering, so I had to lay the form and the hat on it's side. 

What do you think? Would that be a dumb embellishment? I would have to get it placed right. I included the first to pictures to show what the hat looks like.


----------



## Osiris

ROFL! That's so funny Marchi! Because I remember you talking about using the 'pilot light' to dry. Well you certainly did! Glad it's all dry....in record time too!

Nice Kasota! No not a bad embellishment at all, unless it was, say a 1921 'S', or a double-dye, which would make it worth considerably more than the hat !!!! j/k I think it look neat tho! Nice touch! I'm still amazed at how that turned out! SO cool.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota that's looks very nice, it think it would be a fitting embellishment. I like it!

Osiris, my stove is electric so no way I could use a pilot light. I wish I has natural gas . The smell wasn't at all as pleasent as the smell of the fiber before cooking. It is spinning up beautifully though.


----------



## Osiris

Marchwind said:


> .......It is spinning up beautifully though.


You may have unknowingly developed a new treatment process! ;-) Just 10 minutes on 400` and it turns to silk!! ;-)

I'm onto #18. Back to the 'greenies'. Still got a couple cones of that green stuff left and one more warp of the black on the cone. The white was a nice break. This is a simple broken twill-y pattern. Both sides the same. Feels thicken enough too. 
Cloth roll is gettin' pretty big! I think there are 4 scarves on there now, not including the one I'm working on. Goofy camera. The cloth roll pic is the actual color. Don't know why it doesn't capture the right colors.

Bottom is the one I just started tonight #19. I call it "green pineapple". These things weave up fast!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Working on the KAL socks here,
except for the constant breaks required for my REAL project right now:

Mickey.

14 weeks old today.


















While it is impossible to 'replace' one dog with another,
I think this guy may fill the gap left by my good Border Collie, Pip.
He is a heck of a lot of work right now. Goodness!
But I am falling madly in love with him. :kissy: :cute:


----------



## lexierowsell

I have 4 dogs under the age of 5, and I STILL have puppy fever. 

Lovelovelove!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Mickey is adorable and is giving me a serious case of puppy fever -
which I have NO business getting :nono:until after I retire. Seriously. :sob:

I know he is an incredible amount of "trouble" and focus right now- but you KNOW it will pay off in the long run. Did you find him locally?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Mickey is a cutie! Smooth BC??


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I did find him locally.
My DH bought him for me as a Valentine's present.
He had gotten me my last BC for a the same holiday, 15 years ago.
Back then he was skeptical of paying money for bloodlines,
but this time he admitted he would have given even MORE for this guy.
Funny how times change peoples views. :teehee:

There were 3 male pups for me to choose from
and it was a blast to look them all over and discuss with the breeder.
I think we all learned some things that day, I know I did!
I chose the 'middle' puppy, not the grittiest 'top' one, and not the gushy 'pet-me, pet-me!!!' in-your-face one. 
I picked the slightly aloof one that lays down about 5 feet behind you 
and watches every single thing.
When he grows into his legs he will be a force to reckon with. 

Right now, I just need to get the potty timing down better.
He pees outside, but I have about 11 seconds from the time he eats til he needs to poop. 

One thing I have missed that I didn't realize, is how nice it is to have a dog that leads easily.
Sailor goes forward with his nose down and I have to constantly correct him to keep from being dragged. . 
This guy just floats on the end of the rope.
It is like a dream. (swoons)

I am in puppy love, for sure. :kissy:


----------



## susang

Did I miss KALtimeline? 
Im out yarn shopping today. :buds:


----------



## BlueberryChick

My Lawrence sweater is coming along slowly. I split for sleeves last night.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, GAM - he is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Osiris

Oh I'm lovin' that puppy! Want a dog so bad but can't do it. No one home in the daytime. 

Hehe....just finished the 'pineapple' scarf and did a sample of 6 different weaves with the waste. I pulled off that roll and lo and behold there were 7 scarves on there! So 17 yards gives me 7 scarves. Cool! Onto the next warp!!!:hobbyhors


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Socks for Pony! & Nick


----------



## Marchwind

MLF I love the richness of that brown yarn. It shows the pattern so well. Did you dye the blue yarn? The monochromatic is wonderful! I sure wish I could knit at quickly as all of you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

No, these are purchased sock yarns.

The 1st is Brown Sheep Wildfoote in the Mums colorway

The 2nd is Online Supersocke in the Steel colorway


----------



## kkbinco

Drat! I'd started something that's taking the full width of the loom. Turns out the reed is an inch shorter that the loom though! I was robbed, robbed I tell ya. gre: *sigh*

The current dressing is stressing the warp something fierce, I'm still in the play area and I've already snapped six ends! I'll have to cut it out and redo for the shorter width. 

The pattern is a Queen's Cord draft with Flamepoint pick


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

BbC, That is a gorgeous sweater! Love the color and the pattern.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Punky's birthday paraty was today (she turned 5)

I think her most favorite present was a latch hook kit from her Aunt. I was surprised she already knows how to latch hook ... and even taught her Mommy!











While other 5 year olds may be asking for a Frozen birthday theme, Punky wanted Alice in Wonderland. Yup, that's Alice falling down the rabbit hole!


----------



## Marchwind

It's been so much fun watching her grow MLF! Happy Birthday Punky!!!!

Did you make that cake? That great!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

she looks just like you, Cyndi! What a great time- 5 years old- has it been that long!??!?

Happy birthday, Punky!


----------



## Forerunner

That child can't be 5 already........ :indif:

So what does one do with a hodge podge of browns, tans, straw yellows in wool and tans and auburn mohair ?

New and improved mittens ?

:shrug:



.


----------



## Forerunner

Well, then........today's accomplishments.....tasseled mittens in pale yellow.....toppers in straw yellow.....

You know me, once a new design surfaces, there's gunna be a bunch of it.

:shrug:


.


----------



## Forerunner

'Nuther angle.....these mittens are killer.

8 mohair strands on 17s, btw.......

.


----------



## Osiris

^ Not for use near a snowblower??? Nice colors tho!!! ;-)


----------



## Marchwind

Those would get shredded in my house with the cats


----------



## Forerunner

Oh , I don't know.....

With proper supervision, cats could be an asset.

One could tassel up with bulkier wool, not quite as soft and let the cats comb the stuff out to a perfect degree of fluff.

:shrug:


----------



## Maura

Off topic. Gone a milking, I&#8217;ve trained numerous dogs to stop pulling by using the long line method. Put the dog on a long leash and start walking. If he is not pulling, abruptly change direction away from him. Change direction every couple of minutes. This is to get him to pay attention to you, since he will be pulled by you and forced to follow you. If he pulls, that is your cue to change directions immediately so that he has to follow you instead of you following him. If he is too strong for you, then situate yourself at his side, then pull him after you. You are then moving his front legs and possibly getting him off balance. This works better with a harness, but I have used a collar. If using a collar, don&#8217;t use a chocker, use a buckle collar.

Don&#8217;t plan on really going anywhere, it is a training session. 20 feet for the lead is sufficient, but a 10 or 15 foot lead may work better if you are not in an open area. Remember to stay silent. Don&#8217;t yell at the dog, don&#8217;t encourage him. He will learn to keep an eye on you and stay within the perimeters of the leash. At that point you can start calling him to the heel, give a little treat, release. Heel, release. Over a few days you have him stay at the heel longer and longer, using praise and little treats.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Maura, 

My point about the pulling was more in that Sailor is simply NOT a Border Collie.
I love him anyway, but he isn't going to be light and responsive.
He just isn't THAT eager to please me. 
I am not afraid to correctly use a choke chain on him either.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

GAM - you know you are absolutely right about the difference in your dogs - how wonderful that you know to expect _and respect_ that difference. :goodjob: 

When I used to do dog training, I always cracked up at the people that brought me sled dogs - Alaskan Malamutes and Siberian Huskies - and then complained that they PULLED. 

"Of course they PULL - that's what they are bred to do! "

Correcting it kind of made me sad.  I would much rather have hitched them up to a sled and let them pull.


----------



## Forerunner

This weather has been great.....

COLD.......combined with "too cold to accomplish anything of worth, outside"..... is extraordinarily conducive to knitting.

Didn't I catch some degree of flak, on more than one occasion, for not having yet knit a hat ?

Well............


.


----------



## Forerunner

In full context.......


.


----------



## stef

Kasota said:


> I'm thinking of embellishing the side of this felted hat with a bit of Cotswold and a buffalo button. I haven't actually attached it yet because I am still pondering, so I had to lay the form and the hat on it's side.
> 
> What do you think? Would that be a dumb embellishment? I would have to get it placed right. I included the first to pictures to show what the hat looks like.


I REALLY, REALLY like your hat. It's so chic. I would be proud to wear it.

Wish I could get back in the mood to knit. Anyone else ever go through a knitting 'slump'? :rain:


----------



## hercsmama

Steph, it definitely happens from time to time. That's when I tend to spend a lot of time just puttering on Ravelry, or playing with my spinning. 
Sometimes I just plain do nothing at all for a bit. 
It always comes back after a week or two.:thumb:

FR, that outfir is AWESOME! Very "Jeremiah Johnson" if you ask me, love it!


----------



## Marchwind

You sure do look warm and cozy all fluffed up FR! I did giggle a bit at the photos of you though . I like the hat BTW!


----------



## Forerunner

You.........














GIGGLED ?!!!





:indif:









:facepalm:

Now I'll have a complex, sure.



Debs, I knew I had a look going there, but couldn't quite place it.
Jeremiah, indeed.

Too bad that frozen stiff he found on the mountainside didn't knit.

:huh:


----------



## Forerunner

I guess if that was funny, you'll love this one.

During the Peoria First Fridays event a couple weeks ago, I was set up in the studio of my AlsoWildAndOverTheTopFiberArtsGoneBananas associate, over there, showing off a sampling of my stuff and enjoying talking with folks coming through who have a real appreciation for fiber arts.....and this couple came in.....the wife went kinda silly over my super chunky knits, and bid her Other, "Ooooooh, you should try that black one on". To my surprise, he didn't protest, at all....... :shrug:

So, neither did I .

:shrug:

Later, in the comments section, we were referred to as some Rembrandtish "Night Watch"? 

:huh:


.


----------



## Tommyice

FR I was thinking of Robert Conrad's character from the Centennial series.


----------



## Forerunner

Had to google that one, Tommy. :whistlin:

It has crossed my mind that a buckskin/bold knits combination could be the next fashion rage........


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Like this?


----------



## Forerunner

I think CF pulls off the Robert Conrad better than I do.

I see myself more as the Woolen Robin Hood type.

:shrug:


----------



## 7thswan

Dh saw a sweater on a movie the other night, I think it was war movie about the Normandy beaches. I looked up, he said I bet that was made in China. He was kidding, I asked if he would like one ,he said yes. So, I've been spinning up the brown mix out of 5 diffrent browns I have. Then I'll start on the white... Also worked on have this, wove up some wool,then felted it to make new bottoms for my boot liners, and some pot holders I'll add a blanket stitch on the edges..


----------



## Osiris

_*7thswan said: *".....wove up some wool,then felted it to make new bottoms for my boot liners, and some pot holders I'll add a blanket stitch on the edges.. ...."_

Ewww 7th!! I love that idea. I kjust darned mine back together, but I could weave something up with all the wool I've got!

tHE Last 17 YD. warp of the 'green scarf-capade' gave me enough left over to make a small sampler of some of the different weaves I've used so far. That dull-blah-green doesn't look all that bad next to the dull-blah-green in _a different pattern! _Whoda thunk! I'll have to do another after this warp.


----------



## Forerunner

From one of the Big City studio shoots.......

Funny how some of these just look kinda like a pile of colored yarn until a good photographer stuffs the right model in and turns the volume all the way up.

:huh:


.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

that is absolutely gorgeous, Forerunner. You have really carved out your niche!


----------



## Forerunner

Thanks, Wind.

I consider it more self-medicating than anything.

:shrug:



Sure has been (is/will continue to be  ) heart-warming to learn and share right here.

Those drama queens over at Ravelry could take a lesson....... :indif:


----------



## Osiris

VERY Nice FR! Love that color. Looks warmer because of the color! What's in it looks pretty hot too :thumb:


----------



## Forerunner

Maria is a very warm-hearted and down to earth girl.

It's actually kinda ironic that she's also such a talented model.

:shrug:

ETA.......

Mebbe I should qualify that last observation...

Having witnessed a portion of the industry at this point, it is quite pleasant to make the acquaintance of a fashion model who has not let her successes, nor her God-given endowments......go to her head.


----------



## Marchwind

FR that color is scrumptious. The sweater looks so warm on a cold day.


----------



## Forerunner

OK.......lookin' like stocking caps are all the rage, these days.

No better way to corral the last skeins, partials and scraps of a stash color way. :shrug:

That and I'm packin' in all the knitting time I can before maple tapping time and the thaw at the sale barn!




Blue is next..........


.


----------



## Forerunner

Yeah, I know...... They make more sense in context.


.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Love the turquoise body cocoon, FR! And the hats are wonderful, too. 

I just finished a much "smaller scale" project. These are "Scottsdale" socks, a pattern I had printed and have wanted to knit since I first began knitting. 

I use a hand-painted turquoise yarn and some left-over hand-painted orange yarn from another sock project. It was surprisingly easy, fast, and I love the results.
Even though the yarns were a bit mismatched in grist- it all seemed to work out. (And on the closeup of the heel shot, you will also notice that I STILL sometimes have holes in my gussets.:teehee


----------



## PKBoo

Osiris said:


> Wow Nice work everyone. Wish my feet were in those socks! The needle felting piece is amazing too! Good stash bag MM. Svenska! LOVE the color! Beautiful.
> 
> I'm on to #15 now. Finally changed colors. My ex brought over a bag of yarn I pilfered thru. Burn test says it's not 'hair' so it's getting woven. green is #13, the white is #14 2 patterns in the same scarf. Last one is #15. They stand out nice with the lighter yarn. Not quite balanced, but good enough. Selvedges range from crisp to roller coaster depending on the pattern. I'm using F/S too. But Hey, for free, no one will complain. These are all being done on a straight 1234 threading. Just tieup/treadling changes. The variations are pretty cool.


Beautiful Osiris! And you DO know how to hemstitch - I can see how even it is - nice! And your selvages are awesome! I couldn't see the pictures from my phone - drooling over all of them now


----------



## PKBoo

gone-a-milkin said:


> Working on the KAL socks here,
> except for the constant breaks required for my REAL project right now:
> 
> Mickey.
> 
> 14 weeks old today.
> 
> View attachment 43941
> 
> 
> View attachment 43940
> 
> 
> 
> While it is impossible to 'replace' one dog with another,
> I think this guy may fill the gap left by my good Border Collie, Pip.
> He is a heck of a lot of work right now. Goodness!
> But I am falling madly in love with him. :kissy: :cute:


YOU GOT A PUPPY GAM!!!! I think I've been in a hole these last few weeks. Need to check FB - need to see more picture!!! 

(back to regularly scheduled programming...)


----------



## PKBoo

I've been working so much these past few weeks, then I stay away from the computer once I finish working. The upside is that I've been doing a lot of spinning, weaving, and knitting!

I finished knitting the Fringed Benefits scarf with the 'Stained Glass' yarn I made, but it's at a friend's house, so I need to get a picture of it. I did make a little scarf that I'm going to turn into an infinity scarf


And I finished weaving a 'lace' scarf out of handspun Cormo - love that stuff! So scrunchy!
This is the pattern that we used last year in our first Sheep to Shawl competition. It hasn't been washed yet, so it'll tighten up, and the huck weave will become more pronounced. I'm really happy with it!


----------



## Osiris

Oh FR! LOL..... Not really woodshed attire, but very nice colors. I didn't know stocking caps were back! 

WIHH, Nice socks - blue and colors..... makes me think of SPRING!. Very cute on the heels too. 

PKB! Those are awesome! Great colors in the top one. But that huck is outstanding! Almost looks like a waffle weave. You don't see huck in a scarf very often. Really nice and soft looking too. 

I'm shooting for 30, or close to, (at 22) before I take a break. Probably have 26 at the end of this warp. I'll start up again in summer and go for 50 by fall. 

I got that Nilus 45". Needs some TLC. I'm guessing it's from the 60's maybe 70's because the jacks are different than the ones they make today. Nothing broken, nothing functionally or mechanically wrong, but it sat in a garage for a few years so... new heddles and maybe a reed. Anyone have any extra reeds they want to part with? Hehe. I'm gonna try the Metal Rescue on it and see if I can salvage it first. 
Just putting on a good coat of rejuvenating oil and some poly. I'm trying a trick for cast iron pots on the metal that has rust. Wire brush the heck out of it, then coat it with oil and bake it at 400 for about an hour. Turns black, but the rust is gone and it's paintable. Seems to be working. Anyway that's MY 'current project'. Should keep me busy for about another week. Now I gotta make room for it! The Artisat will be for sale in the coming months. I hate to part with ol' Willie! He's a little workhorse!


----------



## lexierowsell

I have quite a lot of 45" reeds...

That could be my looms mini me!


----------



## Marchwind

Osiris I've heard of people using naval jelly on reeds with great success.


----------



## Forerunner

Who said anything about the woodshed ? :huh:



:grin:


Loni......one of my photographer/fans, has really been cutting loose with the images on FB...... 
Must be in effort to combat the weather.

:shrug:


.


----------



## Forerunner

And this is one of my all time favorites....

The honeycomb is a slow knit, but wow.

That and, peach was one of Wendy's favorite colors.


----------



## BlueberryChick

FR, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Forerunner

Thanks. 


That was another that looked really nice in a pile, but when brought to life.....well.


----------



## kandmcockrell

FR I love that peachy pink one. It just looks so squishy and lovely! I think i would live in it and never take it off until summer!


----------



## Forerunner

We must speak the same language, KandM.


----------



## Marchwind

The peachy is gorgeous! That black is beautiful too but I bet with a long string of pearls it would be even better.


----------



## Osiris

I like the honeycomb a LOT. Slow or no, it's worth the effort.


----------



## kandmcockrell

So Forefunner, are you selling them yet?


----------



## Forerunner

:whistlin:



















eep:


.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Oh come on! What kind of an answer is that?!?!?:viking:


----------



## Forerunner

It was, well.......a non-confrontational way to say that I'm still wrestling with that issue, kind of........

:ashamed:


----------



## Marchwind

This is 570 yards of a 2-ply from a batt I was gifted by a friend for helping in a class at MFF, and a dark gray Alpaca. There us sparkle, shine and lots of color you can't really see in the photo.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

that's lovely, Marchwind. What does it want to be? :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind

I don't know WIHH. I just like looking at it and patting it right now . It's a big smooshy skein seems happy just like that for now.


----------



## kandmcockrell

FR, have you thought about setting something up with all proceeds going to a group(s) or charity(s) that your loved one would have liked? Just an idea. Then the blessing could be multiplied.


----------



## Forerunner

I'm working on details rather long those lines......


----------



## Marchwind

Osiris this is mainly for you as you were on my mind when I saw it. But all you weavers should appreciate this.

A woman came through the checkpoint yesterday morning. In one of her bins was this beautiful scarf. I was examining it as she came through the walk through and I asked her if I could take a picture of it. She said she got it in Ireland when she was last there and that she always buys a scarf when she goes over there. It was pretty funny since you had just mentioned that no one ever or rarely makes scarfs from Huck Lace. This one is even plaid too. Maybe y will find some inspiration from it. It was very soft and lightweight but I do believe it was wool.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

As simple as this is.....I think it's my fanciest project yet! Haha

Been working on this for a couple of months...on and off. It's the Gathered scarf from Ravelry. I used Baah Sonoma in the Cherry Blossom color. I made it for my 5 yr old granddaughter. She had the sweetest smile when I gave it to her today.

One day I'm going to make a sweater and socks and a fancy shawl and...and...and.....


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

I love the look on her face. Looks like she is thinking, "Grandma, you're the best." 
Warms my heart


----------



## MDKatie

I whipped up this little baby hat for a friend's new son. I forgot the pattern when we went shopping (I was knitting in the car) so I just made it up! The whole hat took about 20 minutes. It was great! Love that super bulky yarn. :happy2:


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful scarf GeorgaGirl, it suits your granddaughter perfectly. She is precious 

MDKatie that hat is adorable. See if you can get a picture of it on the baby.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It is official. I need to knit new duffers. 
And yes, I have already darned them. Twice. 
I think my cat may have something to do with the holes. He loves to attack them and claw at them and drag them around. Lol! I have to go on a search for my duffers every time I come home.


----------



## Forerunner

Lily has been watching the stocking cap progress with interest.

Yesterday morning, she put in her order, color and everything.
I just happened to have some Lopi for foundation, with just enough mohair and even an angora strand, to do the project justice.

Two hours later........


.


----------



## hercsmama

:happy2:
I just gotta say, SQUEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

FR that is the best thing you've made to date!
Both the hat, and the little Pixie under it! So freaking cute!!!! OMGoodness!:happy2:


----------



## Forerunner

She is the life of the party.


----------



## 7thswan

SvenskaFlicka said:


> It is official. I need to knit new duffers.
> And yes, I have already darned them. Twice.
> I think my cat may have something to do with the holes. He loves to attack them and claw at them and drag them around. Lol! I have to go on a search for my duffers every time I come home.


You could needle felt on the bottoms to give them life again.


----------



## Forerunner

Or sew a flap of buckskin on to give it soul, Sistah.



:huh:


















:hysterical:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Took a break from the Inlay socks and knit up a quick hat using a modified Lomond pattern

The yarn. About 110 yards of Aran weight handspun:



















The hat:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I finished the Inlay socks










My poor needles (and I straightened them after I turned the heel)


----------



## Marchwind

Lol, MLF I have needles that I'm always having to straighten. Is there a way to straighten them that is better than another way? I usually roll them on a flat surface to find the warp then bend them with my hands and the roll again to see how successful I was. How do you do it? Does Sometimes Paul have a special tool?

Almost forgot, Live, love your socks. Is that Handspun? I like the gradation on the coloring.


----------



## Forerunner

Egads.


Just use a thick enough needle, for crying out loud.

I've YET to have a knitting needle bend on me.

:indif:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Those are the 000 aluminum, my steel ones don't bend as bad. Yup, I just straighten with my hands to 'close enough'.

That is the Peach colorway of the Online Supersocke yarn I bought from Kelsey. I got the Steel colorway as well for Nick's socks, the official picture from Online shows much brighter than IRL based on the 2 skeins I got.

Tim, I'm not knitting socks for Big Foot's larger cousin. forgeddaboutit


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yeah, their colors are not super accurate. :/ I'm hoping to take some of my own this coming week once I'm caught up a bit on sewing.
If anyone ever wants color comparison pics I'm happy to take them.


----------



## Forerunner

Last day for the thread....

Here's not wasting it.

:shrug:


.


----------



## Forerunner

Having fun with braided cables. 


.


----------



## kkbinco

Whenever I see you modeling one of your creations I keep thinking Genghis Khan.


----------



## Forerunner

Better than Attila the Hun !!


----------



## BlueberryChick

I finished my Lawrence sweater!! The KAL ends today, so I'm in just under the wire. Whew!

Now I can focus on the sock KAL.

ETA: because autocorrect is out to get me


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Wow BbC! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Beautiful color BBC!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Yeah, their colors are not super accurate.




But they are Gorgeous. I like the more muted color changes. I was a bit worried that it would have the more stark color changes like the picture ... I'm very happy they are not.


DD went and bought some neon colored socks :hair I had to tease her about wearing plastic socks that she couldn't wear with her flip-flops .... Now she has requested neon colored kneehigh Real socks .... that will teach me.

I think these colors will work


----------



## Marchwind

FR, I get such a kick out of you modeling your sweaters.


----------



## Forerunner

Stop it, MW......

You're going to give me a complex.

:facepalm:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

FR, I would like to see you make one like your last pic, but several inches longer (thinking barely off the ground), and in a very deep deep red color. Matching hat too.


----------



## Forerunner

I'll bet.



:facepalm:



.


----------



## Osiris

#22 on the loom. I revisited a pattern I did in the beginning when I was using a single weft, before doubling them. Doubling has greatly increased the visibility of the patterns. Makes it more balanced too. Each repeat (19 picks) include 2 strips of plain weave. Just a fun ziggity-zaggity twill pattern I found somewhere.


----------

